# Relocating to Welkpm, Free State - lots of questions!



## scazman (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi there. I have a job interview at a school in Welkom, FreeState next month for a post of Deputy Head at an independent school. The school looks really nice and like somewhere where I could happily work. I do have lots of questions though that need answering so that I can make an informed decision of I'm offered the job. 

Firstly, unlike here in the UK the salary isn't identified on the advert and I have been told that it is negociable. Would anyone be able to let me know what sort of salary such a position might attract? I've checked out the rates in the state sector and I assume the private sector pays significnatly more? 

Secondly, I have no idea what Welkom, or the surrounding area is like. I am married to a Zambian and our son is mixed race and thus I have some concerns about moving to an area in SA where things have not changed much since the Apartheid era! One friend of mine as told me that Welkom is 'deeply conservative' which is code for racist - is this the case? If it is are there more tolerant locations within a 30km radius? 

Thirdly, I am assuming that security issues will not be as prevelant in Welkom as in places like Jo'burg or Pretoria but this is just guesswork. 

I have spent a few years living in Botswana and have encountered the downside to life in Southern Africa although fortunately I have never been the victim of violent crime. I am excited by the prospect of returning to a wonderful part of the world and to a lifestyle that I loved but before my family make such a big decision we need to be well informed!

All advice is welcome!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I lived in Welkom in the early 80's, when the price of gold was high and things were booming. There were still only about five restaurants in town. I enjoyed it, but I was there during apartheid, when most professional jobs were filled by expats. It was fun to be working with people from all over the world, to be able to drive 1 1/2 hours to a small game reserve, to have six weeks vacation to use seeing SA and neighboring nations. during the time I was there, the white population was beginning to accept the inevitability of change, and it was fascinating to see them examine really deeply held beliefs and to see attitudes begin to change.

However, it was basically a pretty dull place, and I've heard it is nearly a ghost town now, as many of the mines played out. Maybe, with gold so high, it is doing better.

It is very conservative there. When I lived there, Asians weren't even allowed in the state. Hopefully, someone who lives there now or has lived there recently can give you more information.

Does your school know that you have a Zambian wife and a child? Can they give you any idea of what to expect? Perhaps they know of someone in a similar situation that you can contact.

Personally, I can't imagine things have changed so much that mixed marriage is dealt with easily. The country has a lot of mixed race people, of course. One of the major racial classifications under apartheid was 'colored', which meant mixed race.


----------



## clarewood931 (Jul 3, 2008)

HI I dont know if it helps but my husband has a job to start in SA and we are just waiting to go over from the uk we have been told that we can stay in either port elizabeth or durban. my husband is in civils {rail} he will be the project manager for the new rail link between the to area's and he is getting 67000 rand a month which we have been told that is a good wage.

But we are going in blind and are hoping for the best and that the crime is not as bad as it is made out to be as we have three children.

one thing i am really worried about is how bad the white Sa are as we are white and dont like racisam as we have been brought up in a mixed race country.

We have meet some white Sa and i must say i dont like there attitued towards black people.

But may be thay were brought up the wrong way.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Clarewood, if you have been reading this forum you will know that i am
Harshly realistic about SA.
Particularly Jhbg.
From a Safety aspect Durban and PE are safer, PE more so.
No where is totally safe, however, Violent crime seems to be less out in the Country.
irrespective,there are routines that you need to get into, locking yourself into and out of houses,cars, always knowing where the kids are etc.
salary wise you will live comfortably, choose a secure enclosed community.
but i'm sure that your Husbands company will appoint a risk advisor to help you through.And if they dont, insist on it.

As to your comments on racism, if the majority of South africans who have left permanently have done so because of crime and if 80% of the countries population happen to be black it means that 80% of the crime is likely to be perpetrated by Black criminals.
What would that have to do with their upbringing?

the west will never "Get" Africa because as you will discover as part of our rich cultural heritage,the two main language groups are Zulu and Xhosa,
and it does not take much for either to start a small feud here and there.
they both look down on the Tswana and they all look down on the Sotho
who looks disparagingly at Pedi.
The only thing that unites them is their hatred for the Shangaans who live in Mocambique, and lately the Shona and Matabele from Zimbabwe.
You may have seen some photos of this enmity recently.
The one thing you learn quickly is that life is incredibly cheap in Africa and South Africa, people do get killed for a mobile phone or resisting a bag snatching.
If someone gives you advice, take it, do what the neighbours do.
There's a reason people dont go for long walks at night down the beachfront.why people drive everywhere, why your kids dont go out on their own and please note how many women wear Jewellry when they go out shopping? and then work out why.
The weather and scenery are fantastic, the people friendly and direct.
the Wild life is in National Parks or Private game reserves as if its edible, and its outside, someones going to try and eat it.
(I've actually seen more small game here in Ireland on a daily basis than I've ever seen in my 54 years in SA)
Mkuze National park in Natal and Addo Elephant near PE are fantastic. but stay with a game ranger.
If you have kids make sure they do a course at the local snake park, there are'nt many but its better that they recognise and know what to do.
ditto scorpions.

Going back to your comments about racism, i've always understood that
Poms were wimps without chins, that Scots were parsimonious,that the welsh were all called dai and always sang and that the Irish were invariably drunk and fighting?

I'm very glad that I found out that only a very small percentage were that way.





I am sure you will enjoy yourself. Just be careful.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

When you get there, join the auto club. You should get a nice thick hardback book that will introduce you to some of the realities of driving in a country that is empty in its center, and where most snakes are poisonous. There will be a section on what you should carry in your car at all times, such as drinking water, etc. There is another section on how to avoid snakes (never step over a log or rock because there might be a snake keeping cool in the shade on the other side. Always step up on the log or rock first. If you are bitten by a snake, the most important thing to do is catch it.)

I think there is a section on all the game parks. It was a really good thing to have.


----------



## Chantal (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Scazman - stay away - Welkom is by no means a liberal place. It is still stuck in the dark ages of apartheid and you will feel very uncomfortable. Most of the old South African afrikaaners reside there hence the name. It is not pronounced "Welcome" but rather "Velkom" and means nothing to do with welcoming either. Salaries for anybody in the education sector are SHOCKING. You won't be able to have spare cash to spend on security of your home and you will need the spare cash as your salary will not cover you to live in any up market area. I hope i have not ruined it for you but truth is best. I'm a citizen and not even i would move there!!!


----------

